# I'm travelling down from Durham to Lincoln is it a washout?



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi
I'm travelling down from Durham to Lincoln is it a washout? Staying at the CC Cromwell site Friday and sat
Barry


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

at present it is not raining according to the local forecast it will rain friday and sunday but saturday is going to be hot, no it is not a wash out although there are some muddy places on site but according to what i have read on this forum it is still going ahead.


----------



## 103495 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Barry, we are also travelling down from Durham to Lincoln on Friday and we have the same concerns. We contacted Warner today and they said the fields are not too bad because they have good drainage, although they did say that one of the fields had been changed because of it being waterlogged. Having said that, heavy rain is due on Friday and we are not totally convinced by what they say, but we shall go regardless and hope to have a good time anyway. 

Regards
Paul and Caz 

PS: However they did say they would send a tractor to heave us out of the mud if the worst came to the worst!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: I'm travelling down from Durham to Lincoln is it a washo*



Bessie560 said:


> I'm travelling down from Durham to Lincoln is it a washout? Staying at the CC Cromwell site Friday and sat
> Barry


Currently, the Lincolnshire Showground is dry - no local residual surface water anywhere.

Dougie.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All,

We are at the show ground and at the moment all is well the ground is firm and weather not to bad have had a couple of small showers today.


Jacquie


----------

